# Can someone in Canada tell me if this is true



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2022)

Lot's of incorrect info out there in cyber land and I'm nowhere near Canada to verify. 

Canada has lifted all COVID-related border requirements, including proof of vaccination, undergoing quarantine or isolation, and airline and train mask mandate for all travelers entering Canada starting October 1, 2022.
The Canadian Minister of Health, Jean-Yves Duclos, made the announcement on Monday.
“We are announcing that the government of Canada will not renew the Order in Council that expires on September 30th and will therefore remove all Covid 19 border requirements for all travelers entering Canada. This includes the removal of all federal testing, quarantine and isolation requirements, as well as the mandatory submission of health information in ArriveCAN,” said Duclos during the press conference.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2022)

@squatting dog 

This should answer your questions fairly thoroughly:
https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...-and-travel-measures-effective-october-1.html


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @squatting dog
> 
> This should answer your questions fairly thoroughly:
> https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...-and-travel-measures-effective-october-1.html


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 7, 2022)

Just in time for hockey season, traveling millionaire athletes they can tax when playing in Canada.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 7, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Just in time for hockey season, traveling millionaire athletes they can tax when playing in Canada.


You have it right!  I checked, a few months ago on the internet.  I was surprised that some of the top guys playing for the Winnipeg Jets or the Blue Bombers are earning $8 million/year on a 5 year contract.  Simple math tells you that over 5 years they will earn $40 million.   Nice work if you can get it!  I don't support them because they don't pay my bills and when I get old and feeble, they sure aren't going to come visit me.  LOL


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 5, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Just in time for hockey season, traveling millionaire athletes they can tax when playing in Canada.


You have it wrong. Professional sports players pay taxes in the country where they LIVE. American NHL team players pay tax to the IRS. Canadian players pay taxes to Revenue Canada. Got that now ? Jimb.


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 5, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> You have it right!  I checked, a few months ago on the internet.  I was surprised that some of the top guys playing for the Winnipeg Jets or the Blue Bombers are earning $8 million/year on a 5 year contract.  Simple math tells you that over 5 years they will earn $40 million.   Nice work if you can get it!  I don't support them because they don't pay my bills and when I get old and feeble, they sure aren't going to come visit me.  LOL


No CFL player is being paid "8 million a year ". The highest paid CFL player in 2022, was paid $550,000 for the year. If you are going to write stuff check your facts first. Who Is The CFL’s Highest Paid Player In 2022? – CanadaFootballChat.com


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 5, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> No CFL player is being paid "8 million a year ". The highest paid CFL player in 2022, was paid $550,000 for the year. If you are going to write stuff check your facts first. Who Is The CFL’s Highest Paid Player In 2022? – CanadaFootballChat.com



lol - Internet Rule #1 - Never let the facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 5, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> lol - Internet Rule #1 - Never let the facts get in the way of a good story.


Yes I have had to correct that guy a few times on facts. He seems to think that no one on here knows how to find correct information. JimB.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 5, 2022)

Thanks @squatting dog and @Pinky !

I had a fishing trip booked for July of 2021 in BC, it got canceled because of the restrictions.  We were able to get in in 2022, and got to fish a year late.  Still had to jump through the hoops.  It hurt the guides more than it hurt us, their 2021 income was way down, and not fully recovered in 2022.

Good news that this is all now past.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 5, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> No CFL player is being paid "8 million a year ". The highest paid CFL player in 2022, was paid $550,000 for the year. If you are going to write stuff check your facts first. Who Is The CFL’s Highest Paid Player In 2022? – CanadaFootballChat.com


Please refer to:

https://www.spotrac.com/nhl/winnipeg-jets/

I apologize for any errors regarding the boys and girls @ CFL.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 5, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Please refer to:
> 
> https://www.spotrac.com/nhl/winnipeg-jets/
> 
> I apologize for any errors regarding the boys and girls @ CFL.


{shrug} Oh, you're talking about hockey.  Who gives a puck about that.....


----------

